# Retro Huffy build



## L.I. Steve (Jun 12, 2015)

For my second bike build I still wanted to get a nice looking fendered bike that had some age to it and redo it. I wound up finding a 2013 Huffy Millennial locally on ebay which caught my eye because it had 29 inch tires (I know it's not made in the USA but at least it was restored in the USA). I brought it home and I wanted to get rid of all of the stickers and flat colored paint and make it look like it is a much older bike. I stripped all the paint off and repainted the frame gloss black. I painted the fenders to match but gave them the "dipped tip" look with the whit paint. I wanted to paint pinstripes on the fenders and "Millennial" on the chain Gaurd but I knew I did not have a steady hand. I wound up using painters tape and an exato knife to cut out "Millennial" and use that as a stencile on the chaingaurd... I am VERY pleased with how it turned out. That's about where I am with the build. I plan to use the painters tape or electrical tape and spray on the fender pinstripes. The head badge by the way I got off ebay... it is from a '50s Huffy bike... again trying to make this look older than it is. Over the next couple of weeks I should be able to apply the clear coats and get he bike together and do A LOT of riding this summer with the family. Mores posts to come! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## spoker (Jun 23, 2015)

looks great and you now you have a bike that is rideable


----------



## L.I. Steve (Jul 17, 2015)

*Finished the Huffy build*

So after many months of stripping the old paint, taking every last nut and bolt off the bike and cleaning it, I finally yesterday put my Huffy build back together and took it for a ride! It took way longer than I thought it would ( as most do I suppose) but I wanted to make sure I put certain details  into it... such as painting on the pin striping on the fenders and not using vinyl tape from the auto store. I made a stencil of the bikes name and used it to spray paint the name on the bike. I purchased an old head badge off ebay so I could get all of the stickers off the bike. I also purchased a head light (it's LED but it matches the bike nicely). And I really like the fact it is a 29 inch bike... it makes it stand out a little more. I took some pictures and even took some of the Schwinn Hollywood I did previously. I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## sleepy (Jul 17, 2015)

Good job and nice pair of bikes.


----------

